# This question has probably been asked to death...



## 96 Cobra 06 Goat (Jan 18, 2007)

But, I need to know what a STOCK 2006 GTO can run in the 1/4 mile. I, myself, am a Mustang owner (I know, booo, get over it), and have a guy saying a stock 2003-2004 Mach 1 should be able to beat a stock goat. I have a hard time believing this, so I'd like to know for sure. Best times I'm finding are high 13's? Is this so??

The GTO is only about a hundred pounds heavier than my 03 Cobra, and that runs 12's, and just about equal ponies.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It would be a drivers race, here is a video of a stock 06 GTO running 13.3. I've heard times between 12.9 and 13.9 for the GTO, pretty much the same as the 03 & 04 Mach 1. 

YouTube - Stock GTO 1/4 mile


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

96 Cobra 06 Goat said:


> But, I need to know what a STOCK 2006 GTO can run in the 1/4 mile. I, myself, am a Mustang owner (I know, booo, get over it), and have a guy saying a stock 2003-2004 Mach 1 should be able to beat a stock goat. I have a hard time believing this, so I'd like to know for sure. Best times I'm finding are high 13's? Is this so??
> 
> The GTO is only about a hundred pounds heavier than my 03 Cobra, and that runs 12's, and just about equal ponies.


Why don't you two line 'em up and see? Talking about it won't solve the question of who's the fastest.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

its what and what the gto doesn t HOOK UP AT ALL my first run was a 14.2 wheel hop all day long the last time i when i was able to walk away with a 13.1 @108 it is all how you leave i have raced cobra s and won and also lost and a 05vette and was ahead buy a wheel it is really the luck of the draw somtimes it will amaze you other times you are just plain disapointed


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Two of my closest friends owned 2003 Mach 1's, one of which still has his... I've driven them both on multiple occassions...

First off, Mach 1's are surprisingly quick, the "stats" undersell the car, out in the real world they really cook for a *supposed* 305hp car. 

My one buddy never took his to the drag-strip, but the other has taken his on several occassions... Bone-stock he ran fairly-consistent 13.60's @ 103-104.... I've read of other stock cars doing slightly better than that, but those are times I saw with my own eyes with a truly stock car.. Stock vs. stock, you'd have to drive poorly to lose to a Mach 1 in your 05-06 GTO... But it could happen, as I've seen some real "butchers" when it comes to drag-race driving 

The same buddy added full-length headers and an x-pipe, retaining his stock mufflers... REALLY woke the car up, but at the expense of traction... He got ONE lucky run once where all the planets aligned, and after feathering through 1st-gear, the car hooked more-or-less from 2nd-on-up, and he got a 12.95 @ 107+ on that run...

Out on the street, it just BOILS the tires in 2nd, and doesn't really hook until 3rd...

I've said it before, anybody who complains about GTO traction has never experienced the absolute lack-of-traction a stiff-sprung fox or SN95 Mustang affords... Those things don't hook worth a damn, unless you seriously upgrade the tire. Mustangs just don't transfer, don't want to squat... The GTO affords a ton of transfer, and the wheel-hop seems to be dependant upon road surface and tire wear and other variables that some have issues with, others not... The wheel-hop in my '06 M6 is what I would consider "minimal" and something I can deal with..


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've raced a couple stock Mach's and a couple of stock 03-04 Cobra's with my 05 GTO. The Mach is about a half second plus behind a decently driven GTO. The Cobra, it's a toss-up, any given Saturday night either ones a winner.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Cobra VS GTO*



96 Cobra 06 Goat said:


> But, I need to know what a STOCK 2006 GTO can run in the 1/4 mile. I, myself, am a Mustang owner (I know, booo, get over it), and have a guy saying a stock 2003-2004 Mach 1 should be able to beat a stock goat. I have a hard time believing this, so I'd like to know for sure. Best times I'm finding are high 13's? Is this so??
> 
> The GTO is only about a hundred pounds heavier than my 03 Cobra, and that runs 12's, and just about equal ponies.


The LS2 GTO [ stock ] with a decent driver should pull out a win over the Cobra. I have seen a few stock LS2's hit very high 12's or Very low 13's. The GTO is a Torque monster ,so drop a little air pressure, dig in and go


----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

I own both...but mine are both autos 

2005 GTO
2004 Mach1
1993 F150 Lightning
1987 Bucik Grand National


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

cwbimp said:


> its what and what the gto doesn t HOOK UP AT ALL my first run was a 14.2 wheel hop all day long the last time i when i was able to walk away with a 13.1 @108 it is all how you leave i have raced cobra s and won and also lost and a 05vette and was ahead buy a wheel it is really the luck of the draw somtimes it will amaze you other times you are just plain disapointed


If your racing at the strip with street tires, don`t go thru the water box, drive around it for the burn out, keep the tires dry, you`ll get a better launch.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*who is faster*



6QTS11OZ said:


> Why don't you two line 'em up and see? Talking about it won't solve the question of who's the fastest.



:agree


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*which is faster, gto or cobra*



96 Cobra 06 Goat said:


> But, I need to know what a STOCK 2006 GTO can run in the 1/4 mile. I, myself, am a Mustang owner (I know, booo, get over it), and have a guy saying a stock 2003-2004 Mach 1 should be able to beat a stock goat. I have a hard time believing this, so I'd like to know for sure. Best times I'm finding are high 13's? Is this so??
> 
> The GTO is only about a hundred pounds heavier than my 03 Cobra, and that runs 12's, and just about equal ponies.


actually the GTO is faster and quicker [ which are 2 different things ] the GTO is FASTER because of it's higher top speed, and it is QUICKER because of it's lower ET


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

This thread has too many Mustangs confusing it, i.e. some are speaking to the '96 Cobra in his username, others are responding to the 03-04 Mach 1 reference, and still others are speaking to supercharged Terminator Cobras...

We've got apples, oranges, banannas and grapefruit going on here....

STOCK vs. STOCK:

06 GTO vs. 03-04 Cobra - It's a driver's race, advantage Cobra if the launches are equal and the air decent...

06 GTO vs. 03-04 Mach 1 - Advantage GTO by a few tenths or more, but a Mach could eek a GTO if the GTO driver was a talentless-nerd on the track...

06 GTO vs. 96-99 Cobra - The GTO driver could watch the Cobra launch, and wait for him to hit 2nd gear, and he's still reel the Cobra in for a win... No contest....


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*GTO or Cobra. which is faster*

:agree


69bossnine said:


> This thread has too many Mustangs confusing it, i.e. some are speaking to the '96 Cobra in his username, others are responding to the 03-04 Mach 1 reference, and still others are speaking to supercharged Terminator Cobras...
> 
> We've got apples, oranges, banannas and grapefruit going on here....
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowdy's GTO (Dec 15, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> This thread has too many Mustangs confusing it, i.e. some are speaking to the '96 Cobra in his username, others are responding to the 03-04 Mach 1 reference, and still others are speaking to supercharged Terminator Cobras...
> 
> We've got apples, oranges, banannas and grapefruit going on here....
> 
> ...


Well put!


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I am assuming that these are all manual trannies here. I bought my car with a shift kit and I really like how it feels, but I still have a problem missing shifts and shifting into the wrong gear. I have driven standards all my life and find this 2005 GTO the worst shifting car of them all. I can't imagine how a stock tranny GTO can even find the gears when trying to be really quick. Well, I take one thing back, my old 3 on the tree Chevy truck was pretty bad too.

Just curious about something else, what is the top range for shifting before the power drops off? Mine again is a stock 2005. I don't mean to bash the car, I really love my car and hope to make some mods to it, but the shifter really caught my attention first.

Thanks

Russ


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

rnoswal said:


> I am assuming that these are all manual trannies here. I bought my car with a shift kit and I really like how it feels, but I still have a problem missing shifts and shifting into the wrong gear. I have driven standards all my life and find this 2005 GTO the worst shifting car of them all. I can't imagine how a stock tranny GTO can even find the gears when trying to be really quick. Well, I take one thing back, my old 3 on the tree Chevy truck was pretty bad too.
> 
> Just curious about something else, what is the top range for shifting before the power drops off? Mine again is a stock 2005. I don't mean to bash the car, I really love my car and hope to make some mods to it, but the shifter really caught my attention first.
> 
> ...


THAT IS WHY I PURCHASED THE A/4


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

rnoswal said:


> I am assuming that these are all manual trannies here. I bought my car with a shift kit and I really like how it feels, but I still have a problem missing shifts and shifting into the wrong gear. I have driven standards all my life and find this 2005 GTO the worst shifting car of them all. I can't imagine how a stock tranny GTO can even find the gears when trying to be really quick. Well, I take one thing back, my old 3 on the tree Chevy truck was pretty bad too.
> 
> Just curious about something else, what is the top range for shifting before the power drops off? Mine again is a stock 2005. I don't mean to bash the car, I really love my car and hope to make some mods to it, but the shifter really caught my attention first.
> 
> ...


Seat-of-pants, my almost-stock '06 pulls strong as hell right to the redline, so that's where I'd be shifting... Cars that started to nose-over prior to the redline haven't been around since the extinction of the carburetor... In general terms.. So at the track, wring that mother out, just don't tap the limiter..

I think of my stock shifter somewhat like an antique butter-churn.... Sloppy as hell, but gets the job done... The gates are wide and soft and forgiving, and although there's not much positive feel and the throws are long, I can speed-shift it like Fireball Roberts.. There's nothing fighting me, no tight angles, no rigid gates, it's plain ole' SLOPPY AND FAST... Like a slutty girlfriend, you just can't miss, even when you're drunk.... arty:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> This thread has too many Mustangs confusing it, i.e. some are speaking to the '96 Cobra in his username, others are responding to the 03-04 Mach 1 reference, and still others are speaking to supercharged Terminator Cobras...
> 
> We've got apples, oranges, banannas and grapefruit going on here....
> 
> ...


:agree , especially the 03 04 as this happened to me when I had the stock shifter, I think had I had the Hurst, I may have had a slight advantage.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm here to tell ya.... If you lost the race, even by a nose, no shifter on the planet earth, even blessed by the pope himself, is going to turn that race to your favor...

The stock shifter can be fast as lightning, you've just gotta swing it with GUSTO forchrisake!! Aftermarket shifters will make life easier, and will reduce effort and frustration.... but when push comes to shove, you're not picking up any tenths without adding traction, or horsepower, or losing weight... All the other fluff is just details that turn into convenient excuses...


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to disagree, I prefer pushing forward and pulling back everytime instead of looking, guessing or simply missing gears. Take a look at the Prostock shifters, it's up and down in a straight line, not up and over and if and when and another inch, whatever...if life is easier, reduce effort, let's see, sounds like that push would be a shove, anything is better than stock (in a GTO anyway, your FORD may be different.)


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, but take all that and run it against a clock, and I'll still out-shift ya rowing my sloppy farm-truck shifter....

Shifters are great, but they are not worth car-lengths or tenths, they don't add any horsepower or remove any weight... They just help struggling drivers is all. If you don't have any struggles with the stock setup, you won't likely gain much if anything with an aftermarket...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

rnoswal said:


> I am assuming that these are all manual trannies here. I bought my car with a shift kit and I really like how it feels, but I still have a problem missing shifts and shifting into the wrong gear. I have driven standards all my life and find this 2005 GTO the worst shifting car of them all. I can't imagine how a stock tranny GTO can even find the gears when trying to be really quick. Well, I take one thing back, my old 3 on the tree Chevy truck was pretty bad too.
> 
> Just curious about something else, what is the top range for shifting before the power drops off? Mine again is a stock 2005. I don't mean to bash the car, I really love my car and hope to make some mods to it, but the shifter really caught my attention first.
> 
> ...


The tach is slow in the GTO. If you shift much after 6100 on the tach in first you are going to hit the rev limiter. In second try 6200-6300, the engine is reving slower so the tach is a bit closer. In 3rd try shifting at 6400 and you should be golden. 

To keep the LS2 in it's peak powerband you need to shift right at redline. As I mentioned before the tach is slow so you need to really pay attention. Figure out what the tach is showing when the car hits the rev limiter. Back 200-300 rpms off of that and that's where you pull the trigger.


----------

